# Does this look right?  Pops Brine Bacon



## worktogthr (Jan 15, 2015)

Just pulled this out of the cure.  Followed the cure recipe exactly. a gallon was more than enough to cover.  Just wanted to make sure this looks right.  Mostly the normal pork color with some streaks of pink. Just checking with he experts to make sure I'm good to go.  From the other posts I think I'm fine and I'm probably just being paranoid.  Thanks!













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 15, 2015


----------



## bear55 (Jan 15, 2015)

How long did you cure it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2015)

As long as you cur d it long enough it should be fine. Sometimes if you don't stir the meat around any part that might have been touching your container won't looked cured. I always use a bit more brine and stir things around daily.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 15, 2015)

Cured it for 13 days.  heres the piece I test fried... 













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 15, 2015






It was a tall narrow bucket i cures it in so the pieces were definitely touching the bucket and each other.  Is it supposed to be pink all the way around?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2015)

Its good.   A dull gray color is normal.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks so much for the reassurance!  I'll share my results.  Smoking Saturday... Letting it dry in the fridge for a couple of days.  Will post pics!


----------

